# What are you adding to your spread for Spring 2007???



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Lets here it, I know its a long way off but the true diehard snow goose hunters are still on board 365 days a year, whats new?
Adam


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A brand new spread for me. Going to all SilloSocks and Deadly's.

Adding a couple vortex's and a dozen motion decoys that haven't been released to the public yet.

Starting over is great!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I have a new dog!! My golden retriever will be out there with me. If he gets too crazy (he'll be less than a year old), I'll stuff him in the foot of my low profile blind.

My brother-in-law's wife got a new white **** Sue! We'll let her run around in the decoys. Nothing like a little motion to attract the geese.

Seriously, if I can get a good price from Mr. Hustad, I plan on buying some Sillosocks. I'll also have a second gun in the case in the field so that when one of my guns break, I can pull out the reserve.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hopefully adding a couple hundred more homemade shells and silos. Should be another good spring, cant wait! :beer:


----------



## jcneng (Feb 21, 2006)

I have added 3 dozen footers, 1 dozen Avery's and about 200 socks on aluminum stakes and 2/3 of'em have heads. I will also be ordering a gallon or more of the Uvision paint.


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

i'll be trying the new uv paint on my socks and sillosocks.should be here anyday.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I will be adding 300 fullbody avery's and I am going to paint them all with UVisoin paint


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I am making another 300 homemade silosocks which I airbrush myself, 3 doz. one piece shells, and being an election year, a ton of homemade silos from campaign signs. Also I am looking for a new layout blind.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> A brand new spread for me. Going to all SilloSocks and Deadly's.
> 
> Adding a couple vortex's and a dozen motion decoys that haven't been released to the public yet.
> 
> Starting over is great!


Chris, I think we have been talking to the same people. I just added 20 dz more sillosocks to the aresenal and will be getting some of those motion decoys as well, also adding a vortex. I may even get a few more full bodies.  I also just got a black lab pup that can go get all the downed geese for me.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Perry Thorvig said:


> I have a new dog!! My golden retriever will be out there with me. If he gets too crazy (he'll be less than a year old), I'll stuff him in the foot of my low profile blind.
> 
> My brother-in-law's wife got a new white &$#* Sue! We'll let her run around in the decoys. Nothing like a little motion to attract the geese.


Teach him now to go into the blind behind the back rest this summer. :thumb:

Actually that works about dogs in the decoys, I used to have some tyvek (a pant leg from suit) that I added 2 holes for front legs and cut a V for the privates. So when he was running around retreiving geese of ducks he looked like a big Snow goose. :beer:

I may add some silosocks if the $ comes in, otherwise will go with what I have.

A REAL snow goose hunter will be adding items this summer for the upcoming fall season. :wink:


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

200 more fb's


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

our group is adding 71 dozen deadly decoys to our spread of socks and hopefully some floaters.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

What exactly is this new decoy that has not been released? Can you say anything about it?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> Lets here it, I know its a long way off but the true diehard snow goose hunters are still on board 365 days a year, whats new?


I still have 1.5 weeks in Sask to think about before the spring.

Secrets are always good. I might be hunting over paper plates.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Which new decoys, or at least which thread did the topic come up on? Where can you buy UVision paint?...... thanks


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

uvpaint address is www.decoypaint.com


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

wow,that made a link all by itself,it's like magic!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosehunter21 said:


> What exactly is this new decoy that has not been released? Can you say anything about it?


You'll be seeing it soon enough, I'll post up on the forum when it's official.

It's basically a motion decoy similar to Goose Magnets that aren't stationary.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

With the UVision paint could you just paint the white patch and the white rump on a canada decoy or would you need to paint the whole decoys to get the same effect???? Im asking this because on their website you can buy kits that come with all of the different colors for mallards,snows,etc. im kinda hesitant to paint the whole decoy.....probably a dumb question but i thought id ask any way.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

redlegg93 said:


> With the UVision paint could you just paint the white patch and the white rump on a canada decoy or would you need to paint the whole decoys to get the same effect???? Im asking this because on their website you can buy kits that come with all of the different colors for mallards,snows,etc. im kinda hesitant to paint the whole decoy.....probably a dumb question but i thought id ask any way.


.

You can paint portions of the decoys if you please. You BEST OPTION would be to paint the entire decoy because the UV paint matches the EXACT spectra as a Canada goose feather (i.e. has the same color appearance). If you were going to paint only a portion of the decoy I would paint any part of your decoy that is white with the new UV paint.
As for snows, I will be using FB's and Floaters with UV paint but I will still be using a large number of deks. Also, I am going to try running an 8 speaker system and will use a multiple flagging system. Chris, the new decoy system sounds great. It's exactly what we need to attract the geese.

Adam


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

adam,

Did you make your 8 speaker ecaller or did you buy it alreay made. If you bought it where did you buy it from?


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

redlegg93 said:


> adam,
> 
> Did you make your 8 speaker ecaller or did you buy it alreay made. If you bought it where did you buy it from?


I made my 8 speaker e-callers by buying a Lohman (and I also made a Praymaster predator e-caller with the Honker chip) e-caller with an amplifier and split the first input 8 ways with a splitter that you can by online or at Radioshack. The quality and strength of the call does not change as long as you only use 1 splitter. It works great and it is the best deal out there. The e-callers I bought on ebay NEW for $99 and the splitters are less then $5 at Radioshack or online. I alway recommend multiple speakers pointed in all directions along with being on the X.

Adam


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

What kind of speakers are you using?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

well since last fall I think I'll be adding about 15-20 lbs to the blind myself, I wintered well this year, all them damn cookies deer meat this year. : )


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

redlegg93 said:


> What kind of speakers are you using?


I actually use a variety of speakers. The Lohman heavy duty speaker is great...maybe the best out there for quality and loudness. As long as you have an amplifier it doesn't matter that much.

Adam


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice one Tator LOL


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sure is funny how guys are jumping on the fullbody band wagon. I love it, whern people jump from one decoy spread to another you know they are getting their arses handed to them day in and day out. :lol: :lol:

Must be hard to be apart of the school of hard knocks!!


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Sure is funny how guys are jumping on the fullbody band wagon. I love it, whern people jump from one decoy spread to another you know they are getting their arses handed to them day in and day out. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Must be hard to be apart of the school of hard knocks!!


We shot over 700 last spring using a variety of spreads. It depended on the location and time of year. One day we used all shells to simulate sleeping geese, one day all FB's, and another day all tex rags on stakes. It always depends on the conditions. Most people are now just starting to use FB's but a decent number of us have been using them for years. I did however just jump on the UVison band wagon...it will be worth it and that is my tip to us die hard snow goose hunters on this forum during the off months. Oh, and I believe that b/c I am a scientist in the Ophtalmology department at the U of MN and study vision all day every day. Also, I would just buy the standard UV white for snows otherwise you will be painting deks for longer then you want to.

Adam


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

KNEE PADS!!!!!!!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

We are molding a bunch of floaters and stuffers!


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Can you even get this speaker system anymore? I think cabelas stopped selling them for some reason.



Duckhuntrgeese said:


> redlegg93 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of speakers are you using?
> ...


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

Just got 60 hardcore snows and 18 blues this month. Relaay improves the custom NS and sillosocks.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

Hopefully a few good looking bikini clad women if things go right :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Duckhuntrgeese said:


> [ Oh, and I believe that b/c I am a scientist in the Ophtalmology department at the U of MN and study vision all day every day.


So.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

Madison said:


> Duckhuntrgeese said:
> 
> 
> > [ Oh, and I believe that b/c I am a scientist in the Ophtalmology department at the U of MN and study vision all day every day.
> ...


I have studied avian vision in the laboratory as well as the field. 5+ years in the lab and countless years in the field. I also have collaborated with the best vision scientists in the world. This includes scientist that study bird as well as human vision. I hope that explains things. Let me know if you have more questions. Have a fun and safe rest of the season!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

10 dozen sillosocks will be coming my way for the spring


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Duckhuntrgeese said:


> Madison said:
> 
> 
> > Duckhuntrgeese said:
> ...


 :thumb:

Are you a reel wings rep?


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

Are you a reel wings rep?[/quote]

I am not and actually I would never use reel wing decoys based on what I have seen and the post from hunters on this site. These post help out all hunters out from the beginners to the most advanced snow goose hunters. I am a huge fan of the silosock deks with UV painted heads. They work great and are easy to transportt!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Duckhuntrgeese said:


> I am not and actually I would never use reel wing decoys based on what I have seen and the post from hunters on this site. These post help out all hunters out from the beginners to the most advanced snow goose hunters. I am a huge fan of the silosock deks with UV painted heads. They work great and are easy to transportt!


Cool man! Any information your willing to share wouild be good for the site...


----------

